# He’s here



## grainger (Mar 26, 2018)

hey all

For those of you who were waiting to here our beautiful baby boy was born at 9.43am and weighs a lovely 7lb 9oz. He’s having a Little problem with breathing (apparently common with c section babies) and is currently in the NICU but they say he’s doing brilliantly and we hope he’ll be in the normal ward within a few hours.

I’m unfortunately unable to see him at the moment as I’m in recovery ward but as soon as the spinal has worn off I can go.

But despite these issues we are thrilled and our miracle baby is exactly that - a gift and a miracle and I’m thrilled to say our family is now complete.


----------



## Lilian (Mar 26, 2018)

How wonderful.    Welcome to the world little man, may your whole life be blessed with love and happiness and of course, good health.    Congratulations to mother and father.


----------



## New-journey (Mar 26, 2018)

grainger said:


> hey all
> 
> For those of you who were waiting to here our beautiful baby boy was born at 9.43am and weighs a lovely 7lb 9oz. He’s having a Little problem with breathing (apparently common with c section babies) and is currently in the NICU but they say he’s doing brilliantly and we hope he’ll be in the normal ward within a few hours.
> 
> ...


You are amazing in so many ways, so inspiring and thanks so much for letting us know. Your post made me cry and so happy for you. I hope you can see your miracle baby very soon and his breathing becomes perfect so  he  comes out of NICU very soon. Huge welcome to your miracle baby!


----------



## Robin (Mar 26, 2018)

Congratulations! I hope you are reunited very soon.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 26, 2018)

Well, that’s great news Grainger. I’m sure they wouldn’t say he was doing fine if they had any worries at all, so you’ll soon be back together. I hope your BGs have been steady - wouldn’t want the lad having a sugary feed!


----------



## Davein (Mar 26, 2018)

Congratulations Grainger. As you have now done the easy bit  now comes the hard bit - choosing a name. May I suggest as he was born in March, a Saint's name? Either Francis, Joseph. Cyril(?) Patrick or the best one David. I swear I am not biased!
Yes David Grainer definitely has a ring to it..........Hollywood actor, eminent world leader............


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2018)

Fabulous news!  Many congratulations to you all! I hope you get to see him soon and that all is well with him


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 26, 2018)

Congratulations to you all Grainger.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 26, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 26, 2018)

Awww yay, congratulations @grainger and family!, all the best hun and hope you get reunited with him very soon!  xx


----------



## trophywench (Mar 26, 2018)

Oooh - that was lovely and quick grainger!  Conratulations!

It's bad enough being woken up by someone in a morning let alone being physically wrenched out of a comfy environment forcibly before you're ready - your No 2 son has all my sympathies frankly!

Hope you get some lovely cuddles very soon if not already.

(Hopefully - No 1 son didn't want a dog .....)


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 26, 2018)

Tears of happiness in my eyes when I read your post grainger, thank you for letting us know your wonderful news and I hope you're not in too much discomfort or pain.

Many Congratulations to mum and dad on the birth of your miracle baby son ~ may he enjoy a long healthy life filled with much happiness, joy and success. I'm sure he'll bring much joy into all your lives including Grandparents.

Hoping by now that your baby's breathing has improved and that it won't be long before you can cradle him in your loving arms. Fingers crossed for an early discharge from hospital so that Josh can see his little bruv to give him a kiss and a cuddle.

                                              HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIRACLE BABY BOY xxx

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 26, 2018)

Congratulation @grainger 
Wonderful news.
My very best to you, your Family and the new little one.


----------



## muddlethru (Mar 26, 2018)

Absolutely delighted with your news. All good wishes for much good health and happiness.


----------



## muddlethru (Mar 26, 2018)

P.S   All the best lads are called David


----------



## Amigo (Mar 26, 2018)

Absolutely wonderful news grainger and welcome to the world for your second lovely little boy! 

Hope you’re not too sore once the anaesthetic wears off. Remember to take it easy amongst all the excitement.

Ooo he’s a strong willed little Aries too...the ram!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 26, 2018)

Congratulations to you and your family, so pleased to read this thread.  I hope you get to see your little miracle very soon.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 26, 2018)

Congratulations.


----------



## grainger (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks all for lovely messages.

He’s still in the NICU at the moment - it’s just a waiting game. His chest X-ray was fine and his breathing has improved he’s just not quite there yet.
Bloods sugars etc all ok. So it’s just a waiting game. 

I’m fine - but uncomfortable but nothing horrendous. 

Thanks again all xxx


----------



## Amigo (Mar 26, 2018)

grainger said:


> Thanks all for lovely messages.
> 
> He’s still in the NICU at the moment - it’s just a waiting game. His chest X-ray was fine and his breathing has improved he’s just not quite there yet.
> Bloods sugars etc all ok. So it’s just a waiting game.
> ...



I think you’d already picked a name for him (which sadly wasn’t David for the eager Dave’s amongst us!).

Can we know his name now?


----------



## grainger (Mar 26, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I think you’d already picked a name for him (which sadly wasn’t David for the eager Dave’s amongst us!).
> 
> Can we know his name now?



His name is Nathaniel Jon. Nate for short. Jon in memory of my brother x


----------



## Amigo (Mar 26, 2018)

grainger said:


> His name is Nathaniel Jon. Nate for short. Jon in memory of my brother x



Oh of course, I recall now. I love that name and nice tribute to your brother 

Nate Grainger is a very strong, manly name...very Mills & Boon!


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 26, 2018)

Gorgeous name.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 26, 2018)

Vicar's name, Grainger!  LOL - Dibley ....

Lovely Christian names, g.


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 26, 2018)

Wonderful news, @grainger, many congratulations! And a very warm welcome to Nathaniel Jon  May he be a blessing to you all xxx


----------



## Flower (Mar 26, 2018)

Wonderful news@grainger, congratulations to you all  Welcome to your new little boy


----------



## Carolg (Mar 26, 2018)

Congratulations to you all and I agree, a lovely name


----------



## stephknits (Mar 26, 2018)

So pleased to read this thread!  Many congratulations and welcome to the world little Nate.


----------



## Katieb (Mar 26, 2018)

Wow fabulous news and a lovely name! Many congratulations to you all.x


----------



## Ljc (Mar 26, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## MandyS (Mar 26, 2018)

Aww I’m so so pleased to see this! And what a beautiful name xxx lots of love to you and your family, hope you are recovering well and that Nathaniel is back on the normal ward soon. Thank you so much for your support on here, it really meant so much when I was feeling so overwhelmed xxxx


----------



## Bloden (Mar 26, 2018)

Fantastic news, Grainger.  Well done for all your hard work! And welcome to the forum family, little Nate.


----------



## scousebird (Mar 26, 2018)

Congratulations on the birth of Nathaniel Jon.  Well done @grainger, best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## Brando77 (Mar 26, 2018)

Well done. Name him Percival.


----------



## Flakie (Mar 26, 2018)

Congratulations and what a great name! I’m sure he’ll be getting new that first cuddle very soon.


----------



## grainger (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks all. Final update for the day. 

Nate’s still in the NICU and likely to be for at least another day but they’ve said they are hopeful I can have cuddles tomorrow. He is doing ok - much better than he was so we are just praying for continued build up of strength etc.

Going to attempt to get some sleep now. My recovery is going ok, my sugars are running high (10s & 11s) but to be honest I can live with that for a bit. Will request to see diabetes team tomorrow. I imagine I’ll be discharged tomorrow but we know Nate won’t.

All your support is wonderful so thank you so much xx


----------



## Kitty cat (Mar 26, 2018)

Congratulations, glad he's doing well.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 26, 2018)

So pleased to hear Nate is progressing well grainger and hope he continues to do so, bless him. I will say a little prayer for him tonight. Hope you manage to sleep tonight hun, you certainly deserve it ~ its been a long day, you must be exhausted. Nighty night, sleep tight.  xxx


----------



## khskel (Mar 27, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 27, 2018)

Congratulations Grainger.
I hope you got some sleep.


----------



## grainger (Mar 27, 2018)

Morning update.

Nate is poorly. They may have to intubate today. His lung is leaking so if any of you pray or have miracles they would all be gratefully received


----------



## New-journey (Mar 27, 2018)

grainger said:


> Morning update.
> 
> Nate is poorly. They may have to intubate today. His lung is leaking so if any of you pray or have miracles they would all be gratefully received


 Sending blessings and love to Nate and all of you. I can't imagine what you are all going through, biggest hugs.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 27, 2018)

grainger said:


> Morning update.
> 
> Nate is poorly. They may have to intubate today. His lung is leaking so if any of you pray or have miracles they would all be gratefully received


My thoughts and hopes are with your @grainger and your Family.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 27, 2018)

Sending all my positive thoughts your way, Grainger. (((HUGS))) to all of you.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 27, 2018)

Try not to worry too much, Grainger. This is a fairly routine problem, with standard protocols of treatment. I know it’s frightening, but the treatment consists of reinflating the lung so that the leak can heal itself. It’s very rare for any lasting problems to occur. 

And it’s nothing at all to do with you being diabetic. I’m sure that’s crossed your mind.

Best wishes to you all, and I hope everything is sorted soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 27, 2018)

*Keeping my fingers crossed for the quick recovery of your little treasure. I'm sure God will place his healing hands on the Doctors and nurses that are tending little ones needs.

John.*


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 27, 2018)

Thinking of you and your little man.  I hope it is a speedy recovery for your precious son.


----------



## Robin (Mar 27, 2018)

Thinking of you and sending ((((hugs)))) I hope little Nate is soon on the mend.


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 27, 2018)

Congratulations!

Will pry for you all today and for as long as you need. 

Take care, and try not to worry xx


----------



## trophywench (Mar 27, 2018)

Aww, grainger - how scary for you.  I can't help or hug you but would if I could.  You and he are in exactly the right place to get this sorted asap by the right people.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm sorry to learn that Nate is poorly. I can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling grainger or whats going through your mind. (((Hugs))) You and your special little miracle are in my thoughts, as to is Nates daddy, grandma and big Bruvver Josh. I pray that Nates tiny lung will repair ~ he's in good hands hun, he's stronger than you think he is, bless him and I pray also for your tiny baby son to recover swiftly from his ordeal. xxx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2018)

Sending my best wishes for a full and speedy recovery for Nate {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## AdeleTurner72 (Mar 27, 2018)

Congratulations grainger! !


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 27, 2018)

Congratulations to you and your family on the arrival of Nate x 
My thoughts are with you all and wishing Nate a speedy recovery {{{Hugs}}} xx


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 27, 2018)

Sorry to hear Nate is poorly and wishing him well.


----------



## MandyS (Mar 27, 2018)

Sorry Nate is poorly, how stressful for you all. Sending lots and lots of positive thoughts your way. Wishing him and you a speedy recovery xxxxx


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Mar 27, 2018)

Healing prayer winging it's way to you and your son. I am sorry for your worries. xx


----------



## Amigo (Mar 27, 2018)

Thinking of you all grainger with love and best wishes. Those little lungs are getting themselves into the best shape to keep you and hubby up all night I’m sure! x


----------



## grainger (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks all.

No intubation as yet, they’ve changed a few things around including how they are giving him oxygen and the hope is he’ll recover by himself slowly. They are prepared to intervene if necessary but he is v distressed by everything so they are keeping things to a minimum wherever possible.

So we are likely to be here until at least Easter Sunday but the hospital have given us a room in a sick children’s charity house on site so we are only a couple of minutes away now (I’ve been discharged).

They let Josh meet him today which has been great and Josh and my mum are going to be coming up everyday now. 

All thoughts, prayers and kind words are so appreciated xx


----------



## Katieb (Mar 27, 2018)

Hope he makes a speedy recovery. Love, prayers and hugs to you all.xx


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2018)

Sending my best wishes and positive vibes for a smooth and speedy recovery for little Nate so you can all go home soon and be together. x


----------



## scousebird (Mar 27, 2018)

@grainger sorry to hear that Nate has some problems.  I am sending you lots of positive thoughts.  Take all the support you can get and remember to look after yourself, you need to recover.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 28, 2018)

Sending loving thoughts your way Grainger. Hope Nate is improving each day and hope you get to take him home as soon as he is ready. X


----------



## AJLang (Mar 28, 2018)

I hope that Nate is well enough to come home soon. Love and prayers xx


----------



## grainger (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks all.

We’ve been told to plan to be here another 7-10 days so there’s a chance we’ll be home before Josh’s birthday but we shall see


----------



## Maz2 (Mar 28, 2018)

Congratulations.  You must be thrilled.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 28, 2018)

grainger said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> We’ve been told to plan to be here another 7-10 days so there’s a chance we’ll be home before Josh’s birthday but we shall see


Glad that Josh has now met Nate, and that you are all in such safe hands.
Big (((((((((HUGs)))))))) to you all


----------



## eggyg (Mar 28, 2018)

Just caught up with this as been on holiday. Congratulations on the birth of Nate. Nathan was at the top of my list for boys names, I had three girls so never happened! But my one and only grandson’s middle name is Nathan and my daughter never knew that that’s what she would have been called if she had been a boy! Hope things are improving and you will all by home soon. Much love and best wishes.


----------



## New-journey (Mar 29, 2018)

grainger said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> We’ve been told to plan to be here another 7-10 days so there’s a chance we’ll be home before Josh’s birthday but we shall see


That would be amazing for you all. sending hugs.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 31, 2018)

HAPPY EASTER JOSH & NATE


----------



## scousebird (Apr 2, 2018)

@grainger How's things going?


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 2, 2018)

My son had severe phumonia, 1 lung full & the other 3/4 when he was 3. We really where at our wits end. He is now 6ft3 & just gone 16. As lots have said "We wish Nath Well"


----------



## grainger (Apr 3, 2018)

scousebird said:


> @grainger How's things going?



Morning,

Things are going really well with Nate! . We are now on 3 hourly feeds and he’s taking a full bottle every other feed. Just building up strength to be able to do every feed via bottle. How long we stay in hospital is basically up to him now - just need feeding to be fully established. He’s happily having a bottle right now though.
My other boy is struggling though and broke my heart last night as we spent the afternoon at my mums to give him some quality time and then he screamed for me when we had to leave. 

Cannot wait until we are all under one roof.


----------



## scousebird (Apr 3, 2018)

Good to hear that Nate is improving and sorry to hear that Josh is struggling.  Hopefully it won't be long now before you are all back home together.


----------



## New-journey (Apr 3, 2018)

Fantastic news about Nate, he is doing so well. It sounds like just a few days left and then you can all be together again. So hard for Josh and for you, sending hugs to all of you.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 3, 2018)

grainger said:


> Morning,
> 
> Things are going really well with Nate! . We are now on 3 hourly feeds and he’s taking a full bottle every other feed. Just building up strength to be able to do every feed via bottle. How long we stay in hospital is basically up to him now - just need feeding to be fully established. He’s happily having a bottle right now though.
> My other boy is struggling though and broke my heart last night as we spent the afternoon at my mums to give him some quality time and then he screamed for me when we had to leave.
> ...


Good to hear that Nate is progressing well grainger but understanding of how upsetting it is for you and Josh. Hoping tomorrow will bring you good news hun.xxx


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 3, 2018)

grainger said:


> Morning,
> 
> Things are going really well with Nate! . We are now on 3 hourly feeds and he’s taking a full bottle every other feed. Just building up strength to be able to do every feed via bottle. How long we stay in hospital is basically up to him now - just need feeding to be fully established. He’s happily having a bottle right now though.
> My other boy is struggling though and broke my heart last night as we spent the afternoon at my mums to give him some quality time and then he screamed for me when we had to leave.
> ...


Good news with Nate.  I understand how hard it must be for you leaving your other son screaming for you,  I spent 5 weeks away from my 2 year old when having the twins.  Nothing will stop how you felt and are probably feeling now seeing Josh struggling, but it will all work out once you are home and able to reassure Josh you are home for good he will settle again, might take a little whilte. However you might find he has some separation anxiety for a while if you want to go out and leave him with daddy or nanny, but with reassurance he will get through this.


----------



## grainger (Mar 26, 2019)

Feeling sentimental today... my miracle rainbow baby is 1!! How did that happen?! 

Anyway for those who love a pic... my youngest...


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 26, 2019)

What a lovely photo and a very Happy Birthday to your gorgeous little one.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 26, 2019)

Happy Birthday little one. 
Where on earth has that year gone. 
What a lovely photo for you to cherish .


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 26, 2019)

Happy birthday. Love the Mickey Mouse balloon!


----------



## merrymunky (Mar 26, 2019)

Aw happy birthday.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 26, 2019)

He's beautiful grainger!

Balloons are magic at his age, aren't they? LOL


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 26, 2019)

Happy Birthday Nate, hope you all have a nice day.


----------



## weecee (Mar 26, 2019)

Wonderful news.  Many congratulations


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 26, 2019)

Happy Birthday Nate


----------



## Madeline (Mar 26, 2019)

He is absolutely gorgeous! Happy birthday little one.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2019)

Happy birthday Nate!


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 26, 2019)

Happy birthday Nate.
I have no doubt that you have all had a lovely day and enjoyed the sunshine.
Thanks for posting Grainger.


----------



## scousebird (Mar 27, 2019)

Lovely pic and happy birthday to your gorgeous boy.


----------



## Lilian (Mar 30, 2019)

He is gorgeous.    Hope he had a wonderful day.


----------

